
Direct3D 11.3 Functional Specification (2015) - atesti
https://microsoft.github.io/DirectX-Specs/d3d/archive/D3D11_3_FunctionalSpec.htm
======
quincunx
MS has had a tendency to do things differently for the sake of doing things
differently (eg. for instance clip-space range/w from 0..1 instead of -1..1)
but I love the candor in this document:

"D3D9 and prior had a terrible Pixel Coordinate System where the origin was
the center of the top left pixel on the RenderTarget"

~~~
yoklov
There are precision issues with -1...1. 0...1 is actually the right choice
IMO.

~~~
0xfaded
I'm currently updating myself with Vulkan (which is mostly based on modern
OpenGL). The Vulkan clip range is 0.0 to 1.0.

------
modeless
This document may have been written in 2015 but it was not published publicly
until this week. I think the (2015) label is misleading.

------
AHTERIX5000
There is nothing really comparable for OpenGL and it shows, really. Awesome
work.

~~~
jcelerier
sorry... what ?
[https://www.khronos.org/registry/OpenGL/specs/gl/glspec45.co...](https://www.khronos.org/registry/OpenGL/specs/gl/glspec45.core.pdf)

~~~
AHTERIX5000
I'm (too) familiar with the document but it isn't nearly as accurate and
unambiguous as the DX one.

~~~
jdashg
GL specs are generally quite accurate, now that there are real conformance
tests for implementations. They can feel imprecise though, as they tend to
leave a bunch more as undefined, whereas d3d tends to be more strict, leaving
fewer choices to implementations.

Of course, the D3D11 spec didn't used to be public at all.

~~~
bitwize
The Fahrenheit project should've been a thing. Just declare Direct3D the new
standard.

------
bhouston
This page is incompatible with mobile devices. I think it is causing relayouts
on chrome mobile that make it unusable or it is just too long.

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
It looks to be an incredibly simple, static page. No javascript even. Don't we
see a "you shouldn't be using a fancy framework/javascript" article every week
or so?

